# Sony Vegas rendering error



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi, I need some help with Sony Vegas Movie Studio if anyone here has used it before. I am trying to render my video in HD format for youtube by rendering it as a .wmv V9 and by setting a custom rendering template for it. By that I mean setting the output resolution to 1280x720 and whatnot.

However, every time I set the resolution to an HD size, I get an error message saying "The custom template you selected is not valid with the current project settings. It has been filtered out of the template list."

I can save a wmv custom template with a 720x480 resolution, but it seems if I try to save it in a HD resolution, I get that error message. Any ideas what the problem could be?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

What are the project settings you have used? - when you first set the project up you will have determined the pixel dimensions - the project setting should reflect the resolution of the source files to be used in the project. What are the pixel dimensions of the source files?

By your post information I'm guessing that your source files are fairly low resolution and so are your project settings.

Some NLE's won't let you export at a much higher resolution (upscaling).
Even if you could it will not give you a good result - taking lo res video (SD) up to hi res (HD) doesn't improve the viewing experience at all, rather it diminishes it because the resulting video will be badly pixellated.


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

No, the source files are my native monitor resolution, which is 1440x900... that should definitely be able to be scaled to 1280x720.

I'm using Fraps to record footage from video games (in this example, it would be from WoW).

I've googled that error but I still can't seem to find a solution for it. Other people have had the issue as well. I have tried rendering as an HD file while I had windows media player 9 installed AND with WMP 11.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

1440x900 is not the same pixel aspect ratio as 1280x720 (1280 x 1.125 is 1440 but 720 x 1.125 is 810) - your monitor is obviously a 16:10 ratio where the video you are trying to create is 16:9 (standard widescreen pixel aspect ratio) so Vegas is telling you it won't squash 16:10 to 16:9 in the export phase - it doesn't have a template to do that.
If all you want to do is upload to Youtube export it from Vegas at its native setting 1440x900 - Youtube will put it up as 1280x720 but it will have black bars - be letterboxed to fit the 1280x720 format


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

The thing is... I don't have any templates in Vegas that allow me to export at anything higher than 720x480 without getting the aforementioned error message. I would love to render it at 1440x900, but that is not an option =P

Here's a screenshot of the templates I have for the WMV V9 file type:










The "YouTube HD" one is just a custom one I made while trying to figure this out.

And of course if I select any of the HD options (or set a custom resolution to 1440x900), that is when I get the error.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

found this - don't know whether it will help or not

on video tab of template as in your screenshot: 

"Video: This is the big one "Format" Windows Media 9 is what we use, but mpeg or avi is fine as well, and you NEED to make sure under format "Image Size" IS set to High Definition, you have a choice (ex. 1280x720 etc depending on your system) you need to set it to high definition.

That should help the quality of your mixdowns, and remember HD render (1280x720 or 1440x900 or higher)"

I know in Premiere Pro I have to set the "level" on the video tab of the export settings to above 3 to get 1280x720 and up to 5 and above for 1920x1080 - the screenie below shows my settings for uploading 1920x1080 HD (downscaled to 1280x720) to Vimeo. Note that I use the H.264 codec in an mp4 (avi) container as well which IMHO is a better solution than the Windows Media v9 - Youtube and Vimeo both recommend this combination.










I don't use Vegas ( I use Adobe Premiere Pro CS4) so sorry if my posts don't always make sense as I can't try to replicate your settings to see what is happening.


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Still, if I choose an HD resolution as the output, I get the error... no matter what file type I save it as or what codecs are used. This has to be a bug with Vegas... maybe it's not recognizing something.

I have Adobe After Effects CS4... but I'm not as proficient with it as I am with Vegas. Plus, I prefer the way you edit effects more in Vegas than After Effects.

I suppose I'll do some more research with this error over the weekend and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Post a screenshot of your project settings for me - the error message is specifically saying that "The custom template you selected is not valid with the current project settings " so there must be something amiss with the original project settings and the way you want to export it.

My only other suggestion is that I can ask for the thread to be moved to the gaming section where there may be someone who does the same as you that can help :grin:


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, I do believe it is something to do with the project properties. In my project properties (in the Vegas file) it says the resolution is 720x480 as an NTSC DV format. There are fields for me to change the width and the height for the project, but apparently the maximum width and height is 800. Whenever I enter anything higher than that, it reverts back to 800.

Here are some screenies:

















However, I still have no solution. The maximum 800x800 restriction on the project properties seems to be holding me back from rendering it as HD.

EDIT:

By the way, the folder icon to the right of the templates is a "Match Media Settings" button. When I click it, it asks me to point to a file that I want to match the media settings to. I did that with one of the source files that I used in my project and it enters 1,440 for the width and 900 as the height and changes the pixel aspect ratio to 1.0 (Square) as well as changing the frame rate to 60.0 (which is what I recorded the footage in). However, when I click OK and then go back to the project properties, it is back at 800x800 again. :4-dontkno


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Check this video out... it shows you pretty much exactly what I mean:

YouTube - Setting Project Properties in Sony Vegas & Movie Studio

I don't understand why I don't have those HDV templates that he has (toward the bottom) when he opens the drop-down menu. Am I missing certain codecs? I have divx and whatnot.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I think this may be your problem:

What is the version of the software you have installed? eg: Sony Vegas Movie Studio 9, 10 etc - from my reading on the Sony website the only version of Movie Studio that does edit High Definition footage is Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD - note the HD after the title and it is version 10. 
In the clip from Youtube - the version on-screen is Sony Vegas Pro 8 which, at the time of its release was a professional editing package and so much more capable and also more expensive than the consumer versions. Many of the consumer versions of this kind of software didn't have HD capabilities until the last year or two.

Is your version a trial version? - some trial versions don't offer the same capabilities as the "full" version, though I did think Vegas does.

Is your version a legal version - not a "portable", torrented or otherwise illegally downloaded version? - often these are unstable and/or unusable versions.


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

I suppose that could be it. I'm running Vegas Movie Studio 6.0b. It's a legit copy... I remember getting it at Best Buy several years ago.

I was hoping there would be some sort of plug-in that I could download but I don't think there is.

This other guy I game with downloaded the trial version of Vegas to mess with the in-game footage as well and he was able to render videos as HD, so I'll probably just download the trial for the latest one for now. I suppose once that runs out, I'll start using After Effects more.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------

